# Photos of personal gear.



## TreeJunkie (Oct 29, 2004)

Everyone should post pics of their personal equipment.

Here's most of mine, minus a few new additions.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Oct 29, 2004)

If I did that I'd spend two hours putting it back in the truck. Maybe I would find my missing carabiners though.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

What might this acomplish? Maybe a good inventory photo for the insurance companie. 

What your really trolling for could be better summed up if we all took a picture of our johnsons at their finest along side of a ruler. We had better ask Darin for permision first before posting such pictures as it may be construde as ????.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *What might this acomplish? *



Why does it have to accomplish anything?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 29, 2004)

BJ,

Only you'd think of this way. I'm not really the guy on here who's trying to boast. I'm modest mostly. Actually i did take that photo partially for insurance reasons, while i was organizing crap i seemed like the thing to do.

Just figured we could see what we have to work w/. I hear of alot of people talking about what kind of saddle they wear, so why not see what other types of gear people prefer. Hows this any different from posting pics of your saddle?

If you wanna whip out the rulers, i'd be happy to show you who's hung like squirrel.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

I just know this how most would take it. If there is something specific you want to see I could understand that but why everything. You wont see the small detail in group photo. And if not for insurance purposes who would really empty out the locker for a picture.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 29, 2004)

Personally i emptied out the trailer b/c it was being rented at the time and had to go back, I wanted everything organized when i put it away so; what the hell why not take pics for ins. and for the hell of it.


----------



## BigJohn (Oct 29, 2004)

I said it was good idea for insurance and if you have it out yeah for the hell of it


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad we can agree>


----------



## NeTree (Oct 29, 2004)

Definitely.

I keep a photo inventory of everything that comes in for equipment, along with serial numbers (if it has them), and identifying marks (either incidental or intentional).

And yeah... why not just for the heck of it?


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've found that a hand held engraver works well for identifying tools. I put my name and # on saws and other such items with an engraver... they aren't readily visable, but if you are looking closely you will find them.


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *I've found that a hand held engraver works well for identifying tools. I put my name and # on saws and other such items with an engraver... they aren't readily visable, but if you are looking closely you will find them. *



Sodering iron w/ pencil point for plastic parts.

love
nick


----------



## Chucky (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice assemblage of tools there, but I'd have shown off those beautiful saws front row, center. One thing, though, is palpably missing . . .


----------



## DDM (Oct 29, 2004)

Most of its in There the rest is in The bucket truck..... Im too lazy to get it out.


----------



## Chucky (Oct 29, 2004)

Then I'll assume it's in the truck. It's funny, I often forget mine because I don't use it like I used to, but when you gotta drive them wedges home it shore comes in handy!


----------



## Derek (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Everyone should post pics of their personal equipment.
> 
> Here's most of mine, minus a few new additions. *




Great idea, Treejunkie, Thought your thread was getting derailed for a minute!..

I guess one should watch their security, thats a lot of money tied up there..Imagine loosing it all at once, happened to me recently..
And i live in AUSTRALIA??

Absolutly love all the gear...ROPES chit, i thought i had some..
Where did you get the "rope" friction savers?..I only ever see the web ones.. 

Mind if i keep it as my new screen saver?

Heres some of my piddley collection ( all ready posted) 
I have a few more toys since, This still took me a month to assemble..A long way to go!

Look after your stuff!...Keep posting..Derek..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow! The ground iz purple down under?


----------



## Chucky (Oct 29, 2004)

I was about to ask the same thing. I know things are weerd down there below, but purple?

(Also, do ya ever get tired of our northern bias of calling you "below?" After all, it's just a matter of perspective. If the southern hemisphere had been settled with Europeans first, we'd be the ones called "down under.")


----------



## glens (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *The ground iz purple down under?*


It's were Jimi was when he got his inspiration.


----------



## Derek (Oct 29, 2004)

*Three of you hey?*

Pizzoff!! all of ya...lol...HarassmentVILLE, hooterVILLE, now HendrixVILLE...The name of the town is EMMAVILLE!

And we recon were "up over" Its you guys sitting on the bottom..
Just who drew the map that wayup anyway?

I had a play with the dials once before on that shot...Butch fixed it for me the fisrt time, it was to bright...I must of had my darker rose colored glasses on that day

This PROVES the ground is Green and brown...NO FIXING..
 
BTW the name was changed from Vegetable Creek to Emmaville
About 80 years ago, a fued between to Mayors went on for years.
The guy whos wife was Emma finaly won...The other guy donated huge parcels of land to build a hospital on the proviso that the hospitial at least be called "Vegetable creek Hospitial"...It still is..
And just underwent a 6m dollar referbish..(pulled it down and built a new one)...The auction was AWSOME..


----------



## Chucky (Oct 30, 2004)

I like how Derek puts his first aid kit front row center along with his saws. Shows how he prioritizes things, seeing as every vile, loathome, creeping, crawling, slithering, stawking creature imaginable is in that territory of his!


----------



## Derek (Oct 30, 2004)

*Big BUGS!*



> _Originally posted by Chucky _
> *I like how Derek puts his first aid kit front row center along with his saws. Shows how he prioritizes things, seeing as every vile, loathome, creeping, crawling, slithering, stawking creature imaginable is in that territory of his! *



Heya Chucky, I wish I had the exact stats for you but its somthing like the ten most DEADLY any things, pop up in Australia

From fish to bugs and plenty of killer snakes...I have three first aid kits around, but sorry not one of them is in the photo..

Thats my CHAIN and gears box..lmao..I do have my prioities right

Chain saws first....When the shots were taken, i was cleaning out the truck there was no plan to it as such...If I were to "pose" the gear..I would have the first aid kits on veiw, very proud of them!

The saws (whats left) would be next then all the grovey colored alloy toys I;ve gotten latley..( need somthing red next)..Very pretty....Can you get that lowereing systyem ( from TJ's) in RED?


Same day ...See why i needed a clean up?


You left out some important adjectives; PAINFULL, STINGING, BITEING and DEADLEY......Most of them just STINK!...Derek..


----------



## jamie (Oct 30, 2004)

*hmmm*

he has now adjusted the colours to make the ground look normal, next he will be telling us they dont walk on their heads down there.

jamie


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 30, 2004)

The friction savers; I made from ultratech.

There are wedges. One yellow plastic, and one steel.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 30, 2004)

Derek,
Those are some interesting blocks you have there. I bet you can rig up some wicked m.a. .


----------



## Derek (Oct 30, 2004)

*PAY ME OUT!!*

Ok So wheres someone eles stuff??

I want to pay out on someone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not fair, you guys are worse than the boyz at work...I use to have 3 times the gear i could ever use...( still dident have one of those lowering block sets). It all got pinched (car aswell)...Im
starting from SCRATCH!

Before i went on holidays, i bragged so much about all the tricky stuff i was getting from Brisbane...I arrived back with THAT!
They had a huge laugh at my expence and even changed my name to GadgetLESS....

Good thing our heads are hard..(Must be all the walkin we do on it! Hey Jamie?)

...Least im on top of the wedges, got lots of them....

Excuse my lack of terminoligy TJ, whats a M.A?

The blocks, an old wedge belt and my spiderman hook, ( and two split rings for spikes) was all I had left at home..I use the blocks for "snigging" large timber from the top of a hill, have never used them in a tree....That would be like using a Jonnsered 625 as a climbing saw....
Hang on I do!.... I will have to take them up for a run somtime..

Thanx for the laugh (pricks) Ill have to spend the day tring to POSE my gear so I can get a better shot....

The rope friction savers, are they noy sold in stores?

I could get Nick To splice some different lengths..I like the look , i have used the web version..Does the rope "roll"down a bit till it grabs?

This should keep you guessing...Is he MAD....How heavey is your climbing saw?......

Beautifull sunday morning here! I hope you all have an exelent day...Cheers Derek..


----------



## SilverBlue (Oct 30, 2004)

Hmmmm looks like some good ideas for the Christmas wish list


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: PAY ME OUT!!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Beautifull sunday morning here! *



You crazy, man? It's saturday night!


----------



## jamie (Oct 30, 2004)

*down south*

Derek my aunt keeps inviting me over to Brisbane, so if i go over i'll have to work on hardening my head, oh and your winters have similar temps to our summers.....and i find it too hot over here


jamie


----------



## TreeJunkie (Oct 30, 2004)

Derek,

M.A. = mechanical advantage.

thought those double and triple blocks you have there could really be usefull in this sense.
That's really too bad about your stuff getting ripped off. I'm really paranoid. I rarely let it out of site or ear. Appears as you've begun assembling a decent new collection. 

The only things new to my collection are 150 of 5/8 stable braid/ ISC 3/4" block/ 200ft of yale Blaze and some more throwline accessories.

A new top notch first aid kit is my next buy, just as soon as i pay off this new truck and plow angry:

So anyone else want to post a pic of there personal climbing/rigging gear? All you gear junkies must have something to be proud of. So show it up....


----------



## NickfromWI (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: PAY ME OUT!!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *....I could get Nick To splice some different lengths..I like the look , i have used the web version..Does the rope "roll"down a bit till it grabs?...*



All you gotta do it call or email!

love
nick

Hey, no free advertising on this website, please.


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: PAY ME OUT!!*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Ok So wheres someone eles stuff??
> 
> I want to pay out on someone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Here, this should take some flack for you.


----------



## Derek (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: down south*



> _Originally posted by jamie _
> *Derek my aunt keeps inviting me over to Brisbane, so if i go over i'll have to work on hardening my head, oh and your winters have similar temps to our summers.....and i find it too hot over here
> 
> 
> jamie *



Love to have you come over! Im only 4 hours from Brisbane..
I could bring you down and show you our ants and spiders the size of dinner plates...Hope youll be hungrey!...

The human body is amazing the more you try to where it out the stronger it becomes (except teeth)...Can we practise this theroy on your head?...

Make sure you come over on the 8 good days a year, not to cold, hot, wind or FLIES..

Butch what are you doing home on a Saturday night?
Are you wearing your bath robe at least? I am...(to much info he says)


I will have to get dressed soon much to do in the nursery...
I call it "family planting" Toni calles it SLAVE labor....

I built this machine ( to embarrased to post shots of climbing gear) bet you dont have one of these!

We use it to mix and seperate soils, it allso airates it well..

This is part of a "trailer" set up that we topsoiled our yards with (it was an old Tin mine here) We towed this behind the car trailer full of soil (and rocks) A small trailer went behind that to catch the rocks. Behind all that where screeds that flattened it all...

Must of looked a site to the locals. Had a generator to run the electric motors and extra lights, we did a lot a nite...We where 15 meters long with towing everthing....

Can you see the offset "cam" on the pully on the eletric motoor? It realy gets a shake up..

This is still concidered Personell equipment?


----------



## Chucky (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice array there, JCSJC. Like how you got that Bush sticker in, too.

Oh, the curator for the arboriculture museum's "primitive relics" collection just called. He's anxiously wondering if Butch is gonna post any of his equipment pics on this thread.


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 30, 2004)

*Thanks*



> _Originally posted by Chucky _
> *Nice array there, JCSJC. Like how you got that Bush sticker in, too.
> 
> *



Thanks, I actually like this one better, but thought it was too bunched up. The again, it is lacking the political ad, so it just wouldn't do.


----------



## Derek (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: PAY ME OUT!!*



> _Originally posted by JCSJC _
> *Here, this should take some flack for you.  *



Thanx Jase!...That takes the pressure off...WHEW... I thought there was a ban on political adds just before the election..Who you voting for...lol...
Sorry Brendon, I got a new screen saver! Jasons has more rope!
(you have AWSOME saws though)

Hey Chuckey, I think I still have Butch's "bottom of the tool box" shot here somewhere....

Just had a two hour conversation with Silverblue, how cool, easy (even for me) and CHEAP (yes voice) is that! via Yahoo ..Saved me about 4 days typing too..

We had a ball analizing all the stuff, whos next?

Jason, do you like white rope?
That HUGE strap, it looks like a false crotch but does the little "d" pass through the bid "D" , doesent look like it would? do you pass it through just under the strap? And then what do you use the other D for? clip them together? looks strong anyway! 

Im out , only got more homemade crap...Heres the car turned sawbench for thoses who havent seen it!....

"shows us the good stuff"....Come on keep posting!!


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *I thought there was a ban on political adds just before the election..Who you voting for...lol...
> *



I'm undecided. :angel: 



> *
> 
> Jason, do you like white rope?*



You know me, what ever I can lay my grubby little hands on.  



> *
> That HUGE strap, it looks like a false crotch but does the little "d" pass through the bid "D" , doesent look like it would? do you pass it through just under the strap? And then what do you use the other D for? clip them together? looks strong anyway! *



It's a handy little strap. 3" by 72". Yes, the little end will slip through the larger end, in the slot next to the strap. You can hook to both, in a sling fashion, or hook to the smaller one, and use it as a choker. It's a pretty tough cookie.


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Derek,
> 
> M.A. = mechanical advantage.
> ...


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 31, 2004)

*Home made weight?*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> 
> *
> Ps Jase, dont you have fishing real for the homemade weight?
> Whats the story on the big line, 3/4 multi colored up the top righthand side, sure looks pretty good...How Much $$ for somthing like it over there? *



I'm crushed. That's not a home made weight.  That's a 'rednecked' Weaver 10 oz purchased recently from Bailey's. I just reinforced it with a few wraps of duct tape. Ok, maybe a few is an understatment, I think it weighs close to 14 oz now.  


The 3/4, I got from eBay, so I'm not sure how the price would compare to retail.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

i don't have any gear as im realy employed as a ''dehydrated soup packer''


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 31, 2004)

stop trying to big yourself up rolla.......you missed out the part that you pack the rejected crap into tesco value and asda smart price packaging...jeeez you make it sound like you worked for heinz or something


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> *stop trying to big yourself up rolla.......you missed out the part that you pack the rejected crap into tesco value and asda smart price packaging...jeeez you make it sound like you worked for heinz or something *[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> OHH MAN GIVE ME A BREAK...you try packing soup all day solid 6 hours with only 8 fag breaks at ransomes euro park..!!! then well see the men from the boys!!..tommorow i have to by hand break up bits of dry pasta to fit the bags of minostroni ..you try my job for a week....  HUHHHHH climbing trees you call that a JOB


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 31, 2004)

i dont know how you do it, you're truly amazing.
i wish i was you


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

*Morecrap*

If you look through the window of the blue dyna, you can see a red car?

It has an fuelinjected 6cyl and a five speed box in it 

IT H O W L E S 

A few dead tyres (just one of 6 piles) a few more old trucks...
A stack of gravell ...Thats the back of our 227 acres here

I promise to stop posting "homemadecrap" if someone posts some more CLIMBING gear pics...Deal? Derek..


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *
> 
> Heya Jase!.....Sorry bout not given ya enough credit on the through line....Thats an awfull lot of silver tape on it....Need more weight..I have a bunch of old tyre ballances( the little lead things)
> ...



Thought I PM'ed you the eBay link, Quick conversion has it at 33.8328 Meters. I'll resend the PM. For the weight, na, I have access to a couple of hundred pounds of nuts washers and bolts of various sizes, ranging between 3/16" to 1 1/8". An extra fender washer or cadmium plated nut tied in above the bag should be all I need, for a boat anchor.  


It's actually not that much tape, maybe 1/4 inch. The tape was given to me by some HVAC guys I know (they wouldn't get off the black tape.  ) so price wasn't an issue. I just wrapped it a little, four rolls would have made it look like a basketball. It's not a weight issue, I just did it for wear protection.


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2004)

*How rude of me*

G'day Jase ....

How dare i comment on the weight ....All that fantastic stuff, and my comment is on how much tape you used...DO'H....


I got your PM.. Been there for ages!

Btw only used the "coated bag" i just got, twice....It allready cracked the "paint"? Might have to break out the tape myself..

And just a "refresser" Putting your licence NO. on your gear is better/safer than your name (and somtimes shorter)..
If your name and address is on somthing, someone might think you have more of it and try to get at it!

Over here anyway, it never changes, countless moves and phone number changes wont matter...

Our BIG brother knows exactly where to find you...To get you your stuff back anyway....Still no luck on mine though....They wont be able to sell it through the reg spots!...All engraved..


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 1, 2004)

old work shirt.......i guess its gear not everyone liked it, but i thought it was ok


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Thanks*



> _Originally posted by JCSJC _
> *Thanks, I actually like this one better, but thought it was too bunched up. The again, it is lacking the political ad, so it just wouldn't do.  *



OMG You have the same saddle as me!!!!!!!! Or I have the same saddle as you.... Anyways whats those loops on the back for? I could never figure that one out, i see yuou have a caribiner on it?


----------



## JCSJC (Nov 4, 2004)

*Accessory loops*

Varies. I normally keep the Safety-8 back there, rubber mallet, spare caribiner, loop runner, gloves, daisy chain at times, water bottle, whiskey bottle, kitchen sink.

The loops are for holding gear, close at hand, but not (hopefully) in the way.


I haven't reached the zen level yet, so I tend to carry too much of the wrong stuff, and never have what I need.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 4, 2004)

rubber mallet? and how do u get a water bottle to stay there?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Accessory loops*



> _Originally posted by JCSJC _
> *Varies. I normally keep the Safety-8 back there, rubber mallet, spare caribiner, loop runner, gloves, daisy chain at times, water bottle, whiskey bottle, kitchen sink.*



I have a descender on one of em. The other loops get jealous.


----------



## JCSJC (Nov 4, 2004)

*Rubber mallet*

Lost my old one, and the new one in the picture (wooden handle) doesn't have the eye hook in it yet. 

Use an old G.I. canteen, and clip a key chain biner through the cap retaining strap (plastic strip from canteen top to cap, keeps them together when you take the top off.) 

Rubber mallet for thumping the trunk to see if it sounds hollow. Kitchen sink to wash my hands before lunch. (J/K)


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 4, 2004)

Why a rubber mallet? I prefer a hatchet, dissect that sucker. You cant' tell what's in there till you look.


----------



## Derek (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Jase ,

Chad beet me to it...

I was going too mention how proud i was you have a mallet on you..I never leave the ground without a pocket wedge, mostly tri to take the hammer but not allways...

The situations ive been in with wind, can be a bit rough...
Even ran out of fuel once as the head was about to go,DO'H
nice gusty day to, made me a little more comfortable knowing there was a wedge in it while it waited...

Then there is the odd bad judgement at height, no time to be sending down for stuff!


$75.00 to get new rubber mounts for an 020, if ya have to pull it out to much..(thats why I carry cable ties in my gogogadjet vest.
There great to fix the front handel mount with...)

Chad, The loops are softer and they stand out more, the little metal rings that sit on the back of most harness's are to flat to get at somtimes, espeacialy behind your back!


IMOA..Derek..


----------



## Redbull (Feb 25, 2005)

I know this threads old but just got my pic together.


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 25, 2005)

sorry took so long heres all i got so far. beside saw of course its not in picture cuz i dont need mud thrown at me. oh hand saw came in today so still unwrapping it.

note: geckos rule


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 25, 2005)

Redbull said:


> I know this threads old but just got my pic together.



is that tape for a dartboard? or some tool i dont recognize


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 25, 2005)

Look at it this way - you guys all post your pictures.

Then, whoever has the best looking photo with the most, can be voted as the target.

Always remember, when you post photos of tons of your stuff, make sure you have good locks and security now that you've advertised how much stuff you've got laying around.

:blob5: :blob5: :blob5: :blob5:


----------



## Redbull (Feb 25, 2005)

Tinman, it's a dart line.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 25, 2005)

M.D. Vaden said:


> make sure you have good locks and security now that you've advertised how much stuff you've got laying around.



Yup!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 26, 2005)

who said anything about leaving it laying around?


----------



## Husky288XP (Feb 26, 2005)

Jeez, Tin Man
All that gear is so clean and pretty.


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 26, 2005)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Look at it this way - you guys all post your pictures.
> 
> Then, whoever has the best looking photo with the most, can be voted as the target.
> 
> ...


you come looking for my gear you'll find a glock 23 up your a$$ also my driveway is a mile long and yard is backed up to neighbors house so i'll see you coming and you wont be far from view


----------



## begleytree (Feb 26, 2005)

Glock 23? LOL glad you didn't say you had a gun or something! Glock sheesh.
Next time you're up this way, stop by, I'll show you a gun collection that makes the local sheriff deputys drool.
-Ralph


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 26, 2005)

i would like a gun collection but i dont really have the money. although i have collected a few shotguns and a few pistols. i want some h & k stuff soooo bad


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 27, 2005)

Derek ...since when did hand-line's [hand fishing reels] become arborist kit


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 27, 2005)

ohh i get it fishing in dam's when your ment to be working lol


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 27, 2005)

tinman44 said:


> you come looking for my gear you'll find a glock 23 up your a$$ also my driveway is a mile long and yard is backed up to neighbors house so i'll see you coming and you wont be far from view



M.D Vaden ..was mearley pointing out the fact's.....


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 27, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> old work shirt.......i guess its gear not everyone liked it, but i thought it was ok




i'd be very carefull where you wear that T-shirt


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## tinman44 (Feb 27, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> M.D Vaden ..was mearley pointing out the fact's.....



facts are i shoot first ask questions later. nobody steels anything i've worked for, not without taking me out first.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 27, 2005)

tinman44 said:


> facts are i shoot first ask questions later. nobody steels anything i've worked for, not without taking me out first.



get a grip RAMBO !! ..no one on here has any intention's of searching you down and robbing your kit :Eye: :Eye: ..though we the REGISTERED users are not the only people who veiw this forum.[there could be NAUGHTY MEN reading about your kit] M.D was, FACT pointing out the FACTS,


----------

